# 아니라네?



## jugofwater

What does this mean? I tried googling the phrase, but it's used in a lot of different contexts. And on Google translate, "아니라네" and "아니라네?" are different!

The source of the phrase is from this text message: "아니라네? 유부남. 하하하하하 나의오해"


----------



## Hit Girl

The text message means "(I was told) he's not a married guy. LOL my mistake"
아니라네? is literally "I was told it's not so". It's not actually a question. The person heard from someone that something is not so.


----------



## jugofwater

Thanks for your response! Now I'm curious, how does "아니라네? 유부남." work? 유부남 just means "married man", but 아니라네? is a complete sentence on its own (unless punctuation works differently in Korean?)  So if I have a sentence, 아니라네? ("Mom is at home" in Korean), does it mean "I was told that Mom isn't at home" ?

Also do "아니라네" and "아니라네?" mean different things?


----------



## Adriana coreana

it is originally "그 사람은 유부남이 아니라고 하네!?"

그 사람은 = that guy is
유부남이 =  is a married man
아니라고 하네 = somebody says that (something) is not/no
!? = ( this "!?" can implicate various messages depending on context..  for example, "We assumed that he was a married man, and I just checked that he was not. It was different from what I expected. I was a little bit amazed now. Now, this factor will affect my/our/somebody's future determination related to him!) 

in case of "i was told that Mom isn't at home?"
"엄마가 집에 없다네!?"
("엄마가 집에 없다고 하네?")
엄마가 = Mom is
집에 = at home
없다고 하네 = somebody says that (she) is not ..
!?  = (So, with this information, what are we going to do now?)


----------

